# waxing of nipples on pregnant mare



## missy45690 (Apr 22, 2008)

what does it look like exactly


----------



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

Like this! Once this appears, baby is within 24 hours!  (usually)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

LOL Love the photos, you see this and you can expect a present in the next 24 hours


----------



## missy45690 (Apr 22, 2008)

thank you soooooooo much for the pics. that helps alot.
 
i didnt know what to look for so i paniced, no baby yet, not due til may 20th so i over reacted.
but thanks so much agian, i looked online for 3 hours to find pics of it and now i have them.
you dont know what this means to me.
I AM SOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!!!!


----------



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

lol, no problem. Kind of a silly thing to save to the desktop to post here.  We'll be excited to hear about the baby!!


----------

